
Write a Chromecast App in 3 Easy Steps - cimnine
https://brainfood.xyz/post/20191215-write-a-chromecast-app/
======
PretzelFisch
I wonder if this 2015 method still works. Last week I upgraded my wifi network
and could not use google home to connect to my older chromecast. Before that
casting was getting to be hit or miss. I don't know what happened when we
first started it worked so well.

~~~
swiley
How is this stuff hit or miss? How did this ship?

I've been able to stream mpegts to ffplay for years and it more or less just
works.

~~~
arkanciscan
A device that costs $35 doesn't work _as_ well after 6 years and we complain.
Meanwhile my $600 Pixel from 3 years ago has stopped getting updates, but
that's normal?

~~~
swiley
Both of those are awful and it’s the same problem: They’re incompatible with
community maintained software.

The manufacturer has to support all the software on them which is an insane
model if you’ve ever looked generally in the direction of stuff hardware
manufacturers have written.

